# Big chain needs big profits



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

When I bought my D18GE new, I went to the music store I deal at here near home. I can't say their name or I might be liable for a lawsuit so just lets say it is a very big chain across the country. Dealt there for many years, best they could do was $4K including tax. I phoned the 12 th Fret in Toronto who never heard of me and they delivered it to my door for $3461.
Just a little tip for the membership .


PS & I don't own a bolt in The 12 th Fret but they sure treated me fine as well as Mike over at Acoustic Guitars in Calgary where I buy my Calton cases.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

> I can't say their name or I might be liable for a lawsuit


Huh? We name names all the time here 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

How many "very big chain across the country" are there? I can only think of one...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

"I might be liable for a lawsuit"
Somebody would have to notice first... and care 2nd.... 

I'll wager your "big chain" does neither


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Mooh said:


> How many "very big chain across the country" are there? I can only think of one...
> 
> Peace, Mooh.




Either Tom Lee or L&M.... my loonie is on the latter.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Never heard of Tom Lee...?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay I Googled it. Are there any east of B.C.?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Heh, I guess not? 

I thought they were, since their prices can kick L&M in a lot of areas.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought Long and Mcquade had pretty good prices for acoustics...a friend who owns a 2300$ larivee bought his there and they had the lowest price so yeah, I dont know...all guitar stores are overprices in my opinion


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the 12th fret has often surprised me with both their pricing and their "flexibility". i have gotten some amazing deals there.

-dh


----------

